

Ask HN: Seattle Area Hackers Group? - rufius

I'm looking for a group of programmers that get together (pref on weekends) and hang out to toss around ideas or hack code. I'm not so much interested in "Interest Groups" or "User Groups". Talks aren't so much important to me as people who just like to hang out.<p>Anyone know of anything like that in the Seattle? The closest I've found is seattle.rb but they generally have their hacker lounges on Tuesdays which is a no go for me.
======
selenamarie
Might start with these: <http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/Seattle>

We started a pdxhackathon night by telling all the local user groups about it,
and a few of us meeting up at a bar every week. Worked great, and now we have
10+ people every Thursday who get together. Another one sprang up across town
a few weeks ago as well. :)

------
rufius
I've built a website for this purpose though its targeted at people on the
Eastside. I live on that side and have some friends interested in it so we're
centering it here.

If you're on the Westside you're still welcome as always :)

<http://eastsidehackers.org>

Meetups coming soon!

------
lukesandberg
I'm definitely interested in this as well, i just moved to Seattle for work
and am looking for something to do other than work :)

~~~
rufius
For work eh? Same here, got here around February. Where exactly is "work" :)?

~~~
lukesandberg
just got here last week actually, i work downtown at 4th and madison.

------
awa
I'm interested too

